# nude pics



## mirandawrites (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been married for just over a year, everything is good in our marriage but there is one thing that I can't seem to accept and I want to make sure that I am not accepting it for the wrong reasons I need someone other than my husband to tell me this is normal and healthy. My husband works 2 jobs 60 hrs a week as a cook and I work 40 hrs a week, are time together is limited due to both of us working so much to pay the bills. Well my concern is when I am not home with him he will watch porn or find nude pics of woman on the internet free of course never has he paid for this and the video he watches is what he had prior of him and I meeting. Please I need to know if this is normal for a man and is this a healthy thing for him to be doing in our marriage?
Thank you


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i'd say alot of ppl watch porn. but fact is here, your simply not spending enough time together, so he needs some satisfaction. when hes home alone. he might need to vent. we all have a vice. 
i'd suggest talking to him . ask him why he feels the need to do this. i think you need sum reasurance from him. i look at porn , but im not addicted to it.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I would say that is for you to decide, not us. Talk it over with your husband and tell him how you feel.

Working alot is ok financially but takes a beating on the emotional and physical part of a marriage.

Change your priorities and look more for the relationship then financial aspects of it. 

Talk it over with your spouse. Find out what is acceptable to both of you.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sounds like after 60 hours a week he will be too tired for porn, more so if he helps around the house. If you find he stil has lots of energy after working 60 hour weeks, maybe he needs to paint the house or help and do the laundry or something in what little free time he has.
Far as what normal... seems to me most people have seen porn or naked people. When my father told me he went to a strip club for the first time at age 62... I realized that everyone must have some adventure with that as my father was about as old fashioned as you could imagine.


----------

